# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Ku ndryshon Ubuntu nga OpenSUSE? (Gnome apo KDE?)

## rm_renald

Pershendetje!

Kam pothuajse 7 muaj qe perdor Ubuntu si sistemin e vetem te operimit ne PC-n tim. Eshte tmerresisht i shpejte ne detyrat e perditshme (Internet, P2P/torrent, muzike, filma, editim fotosh, krijim dhe perpunim dokumentash etj) dhe jam shume i kenaqur me te.

E vetmja veshtiresi qe kam hasur eshte grafika pak e merzitshme dhe instalimi i programeve qe nuk gjenden tek "Ubuntu Software Center" (ose programet qe nuk ofrohen ne prapashtesen .deb qe te instalohen automatikisht por kerkojne instalim nga terminali.)

Per keto arsye por edhe per te provuar dicka te re kam vendosur qe paralel me te te instaloj dhe openSUSE per te cilin ne forumet e Linux kam degjuar fjale te mira. Por para se te beja kete do doja te dija, a ndryshojne shume keta sisteme? Kam degjuar qe per Ubuntu-n krijohen shume programe nga zhvilluesit e softeve neper bote, po per openSUSE a ka te tille?

Gjithashtu, Ubuntu-n e kam perdorur ne Gnome, kurse openSUSE vjen "default" ne KDE. Do doja te dija cfare jane ekzaktesisht keto "desktop environment" dhe ku qendron ndryshimi mes tyre (dmth a ia vlen openSUSE ne KDE)?

Respekte,  :buzeqeshje:

----------

